# Building My Oval Bullring



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Bought some stuff, more to come










Here are more cars I couldn't live without

<a href="http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss133/TomH_01/?action=view&current=slotcar020.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss133/TomH_01/slotcar020.jpg" border="0" alt="Tyco's and a magnatraction"></a>


<a href="http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss133/TomH_01/?action=view&current=slotcar019.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss133/TomH_01/slotcar019.jpg" border="0" alt="magnatractions"></a>

Here is the old track before demolition.

<a href="http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss133/TomH_01/?action=view&current=slotcar018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss133/TomH_01/slotcar018.jpg" border="0" alt="old track"></a>

Hope this works, first time posting pictures.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Great, just great! lol


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

the pictures doesn't work, because you use HTML code. To post photos, you have to use forums dedicated code, named "bbcode". 

to post a photo, , place the internet adress of it (for example http://www.mywebsite/pics/photo.jpg) between this 2 anchors :









hope it helps


EDIT : with photobucket especially, use the 4th link (from top to bottom) on the thumbnail.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks demether! I will fix this mess up


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Bought this slot stuff from adimano at the buy/sell here at hobby talk.

Nice adjustable power supply









Some Tyco,s ..never had a Tyco. The green mountain dew is hopped up










Some magnatractions..had to have the 55 and the nomad to fit in around here










The last pic is of old track in the process of being torn down


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you just happen to buy this track from the Kansas City area?


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

*Demo pretty well completed*

Old track is no more. I used cheapy white silicone caulk to stick the plastic track to the masonite base. It worked too well. I learned a little bit of that stuff goes a long way. I pulled the masonite up to reveal my first track I built, a routed 4 laner. I ran 1/32, 1/43,and H.O. on that track. Learned a lot making it. I am going to lay my bullring over it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's a good looking track Tom. That's pretty much what I'm doing with my new layout using Tomy track, as much track as possible on the area I have. (without having a crossover.)

Rich


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> That's a good looking track Tom. That's pretty much what I'm doing with my new layout using Tomy track, as much track as possible on the area I have. (without having a crossover.)
> 
> Rich


Cool Rich. If you can lay the track together on the flopover, you can use that for more trackage and because it is the same lane, it becomes a turn apron at the same time.See the bottom of the photo and follow the lane around, you can see it.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Knowing the cussing that lies ahead for me when I start screwing down my Tomy track for the second time. I'm scratching my head as to why one would put plastic track over routed??


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

afxgns said:


> Did you just happen to buy this track from the Kansas City area?


Nope AFXGNS, I bought a couple of super international Tomy sets. Laid it over the top of a jigsaw grooved tape track experiment that didn't work out. Made a good roadbed though. I still think I can use a jigsaw to make a H.O. track, I needed 1/32" thicker material than the masonite.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

twolff said:


> Knowing the cussing that lies ahead for me when I start screwing down my Tomy track for the second time. I'm scratching my head as to why one would put plastic track over routed??


I think the trick is NOT to screw it down. The only thing holding my track in place is the aprons. This allows the track to 'float', and allows the track to expand and contract. When I open my garage door, and the sun hits the track, you can hear the track move, but it stays smooth. I've never had any track joint issues with my road course. The only issues were manufacturing issues with rail height, and whether or not a piece was straight.
The only way I've heard around the bumpy joints when you screw your track, is to cut off all the locking nubs under the tabs.

Hope this makes your track more enjoyable.

Rich
watch my "Destruction of Ontario" thread.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep, what I learned with plastic track is to use the silicone caulk very sparingly.
Use it at the end, middle and other end of a straight section. Do not glue the end curve. You want the track to be able to expand and contract with temperature changes. The track sections I had the most trouble with were large sections that didn't have any caulk at all and sections that had the ends glued so they couldn't move. I didn't have any trouble with the Tomy tabs because the track floated on the rubbery caulk.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I did cut the locking tabs off and the track stays flat when screwed down. The temp in my finished basement dosen't change much season to season. It's the usual slot flare mismatches, rail height, curved 15" straights, and bowed sections. There are way to many bowed (up, down, twisted) sections in my layout to leave it float. I'm running it that way right now though. There are a couple small jumps in it as a result. The sections with the power feeders don't want to stay put at all.

I think that if I had something like the routed track pictured above, I'd sell all my plastic track w/o hesitation.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

*Here's a print*

Here is something rough. Comments welcomed.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Hopefully this is bigger but not too big


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Tom! Looks like my track, except just two lanes and about 8" shorter in length on the layout/table. It's a fun track to race on and I think you will like it a lot! 

Are you going to bank it any or just leave it flat? Mine is flat. Word is that banking will take some of the speed out of the car when it hits the corners. Seems odd that it would and almos seems to go against conventional thought, but I guess that's what happens when you shift the momentum and CG in a curve.

Keep us posted on the bullring progress!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

banking may cause problems with several chassis, no ? 

I' d let it flat too. But to make the race more interesting, perhaps I'd make a D shape , to add a corner, instead of a classic oval.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is it a routed track too? How you gonna get it to sweep 5' wide with plastic?


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

My picture didn't look that great, thanks for looking and the comments.
yeah it is going to be routed. Surface is going to be plastic laminate, flat black color, like asphalt. I am going to do some different stuff kinda out of the box a bit to see what happens. I am going to try to bank the corners. I am going to cut wedges out of wood and experiment with different degrees of banking, even going to try some nascar like progressive banking to see if I can even up the lanes. Don't learn nothing unless you try different things. And around here WE do it different


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, shifting gears again. I couldn't get the thickness I need with Masonite and plastic laminate. Thickest Masonite I could find was 3/16". I needed 1/4" minimum thickness soooo, I Bought a sheet of 1/4" B/C plywood. Went through about 6 sheets until I found a sheet that was smooth enough. But it has a pretty good bow, would make a better arch bridge than a bull ring right now. I am trying to work the bow out of it, should be able to get most of it out I think. I am going to go with a flat black latex surface. All for now, should get to work on it next week and the chips will fly.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Finished routing and I got a couple of coats of paint on the track.
In the foreground are T-Jets, followed by AFX, with 1/43's in the rear. I plan on setting up the track for both scales
















Progress!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is the other pic that was screwed up.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Looking good! I like being able to run multiple scales all on the same track! With the three lane setup, you might even be able to run 1/32...granted, single lane, but still. Seems to be no limit in scale for what you are building Tom. GREAT stuff! Thanks for sharing the pics and progress!

Keep up the awesome work!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks PD2, I have a long way to go, but thats the fun part to me. I made the lane spacing tight on the H.O. side, There should be some good nerfing and CARNAGE!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TomH said:


> Thanks PD2, I have a long way to go, but thats the fun part to me. I made the lane spacing tight on the H.O. side, There should be some good nerfing and CARNAGE!


You are welcome!

HEHEHEHE!!! NICE! You know, the journey of a thousand miles starts with a few steps...just take your time and enjoy the journey. Oh, and don't forget to share it with us. HAHAHA!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

